# Have You Ever Gone on a Cruise?



## SeaBreeze (Nov 7, 2017)

I never went on a cruise, but if I did, it would be an Alaskan Cruise like Debbie in Seattle took.  Have you ever gone on a cruise, and if so where did you go?  Was it enjoyable?  Has anyone ever gone on a cruise and hated it?


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 7, 2017)

Well, yes, I have, Alaska, most recently.   We’ve been on cruises through Europe (Viking),China (again Viking, it was land and water), the Caribbean and South America (we also took a detour to the Galápagos Islands).    My husband is good for 10days, then he’s ready to jump ship.   Me?   I enjoy cruises because I don’t have to cook, clean nor even make a bed in the morning.   Yes, I know folks who hate cruising, they like the ‘boots on the ground’ trips.   I think a lot of opinions on cruising is if the person is on a ship that fits their personality.   I couldn’t imagine being on a cruise with a bunch of kids, don’t get me wrong, love kids, but raised mine years ago.   Also, for us, snooty cruise lines where it full of snooty people.   Each to their own.   
Saying all that, we’re light weights as far as cruising compared to folks who have hundreds of cruises under their belts.


----------



## jujube (Nov 7, 2017)

My first cruise was on one of the last voyages of the old Queen Elizabeth back in 1967.  Genteel British going-to-pot poshness at its best.  

There have been a few since then.  I love cruises.  Where else can your biggest decisions be:

#1.  When am I going to eat next?
#2.  WHAT am I going to eat next?
#3.  Is it time to eat yet?
#4.  OK, dining room or buffet?
#5.  Pina Colada or Margarita?
#6.  Massage or facial?
#7.  Pedicure or manicure?
#8.  Sushi or pizza?
#9.  Midnight buffet?
#10. Shall I ring for room service?
#11. Magician show or comedian?
#12. Shall I take a stroll on deck to work up an appetite?
#13. Should I ask the cabin steward to help stuff me into my swimsuit?
#14. Is it time to eat yet?

People are always complaining about the food on cruises.  Why?  If I don't have to shop for it, schlep it home, put it away, get it back out, mix it, mince it, chop it, fry it, bake it, put it on the table, clean it up and put away the leftovers, how bad can it BE?  If you get something you don't like, you just call the waiter over and order something else.  It doesn't work that way at home, does it?  

I don't know about you, but I don't have any little elves at home that sneak into my house while I'm away and make the beds, leave clean towels and straighten up the room.  And the little slackers certainly don't leave clever towel animals on the bedspread and chocolates on my pillow.  

Yep, give me a cruise any day.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 7, 2017)

We went on a cruise to Alaska a few years back. My daughter lived in Oregon at the time so we decided to visit her and take the cruise also. When I made the reservations I told them of my gluten free diet. They said it wasn't a problem. We found all the dinners that were included in our plan didn't have the gluten free food. Only the very expensive restaurants did. Needless to say I ended up with very little choices. Our cabin was below a very noisy night club that went on almost all night long. This was changed for us but we were both very tired the whole next day. The weather was so cold we didn't spend to much time on deck even to see the views. We also didn't have a passport for Canada so some ports were off limits. Some of this was our fault. We should have checked weather conditions for that time of year and checked to see if there was enough to keep us occupied because we didn't get off at all ports.I was glad to get off the ship and continue on to my daughters and had a wonderful time visiting her. All was not lost.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 8, 2017)

When I worked, the boss always took the management team on a week long cruise after Christmas and it was heaven!!  Would love to go again!!


----------



## oldman (Nov 8, 2017)

No, but it's on my bucket list, but just a short one. Maybe 5 days, four nights. As much as I love the water, I think being tied down on a ship for days on end would not suit me. The Alaskan cruise interests me.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 8, 2017)

No, and I don't particularly fancy it - well not on a large cruise liner.    Generally, we like to be in control - going where we want, when we want  and changing our minds as we please.  Possibly a river cruise would be OK   doing overnight hops between cities.  However, it's not a cheap option.


----------



## Derby (Nov 11, 2017)

I don`t think that I`d much enjoy a cruise. When I started traveling, I timidly visited only all-inclusives. After a few, I realized that what I enjoyed the most was getting OUT of the resort and into the towns and countryside. The all-you-can-drink and eat resort routine wears thin after a while, and I prefer -- like Capt Lightning -- to be in control of my itinerary. Also, I like the fact that a month-long do-it-yourself vacation in the Caribbean can cost far less than a week on a cruise!


----------



## Falcon (Nov 11, 2017)

We've been on 6 of them with NO  complaints,  including one to  Alaska  &  one to Hawaii.

Haven't been on any more for awhile.  The ones we were on  were  ocean-going.

The next one I'd like to take  would be on a  Mississippi River  paddle boat.


----------



## Derby (Nov 11, 2017)

Okay, I would make an exception for the Mississippi River on a paddle boat. Now that really does sound interesting!


----------



## Manatee (Nov 11, 2017)

oldman said:


> No, but it's on my bucket list, but just a short one. Maybe 5 days, four nights. As much as I love the water, I think being tied down on a ship for days on end would not suit me. The Alaskan cruise interests me.



Generally the cruise lines use their oldest ships for the short cruises.  A week to ten days is more likely to be on a newer ship that is in better condition.


----------



## Manatee (Nov 11, 2017)

We have been on 6, the one we enjoyed _least_ was on a mega-ship with a huge number of passengers.  Every port we stopped at was overwhelmed by the crowds.  Every event on ship was like a cattle drive.  Thee were never any vacant chairs at the pool.

The previous cruise up the inside passage to Alaska was on The Zaandam which was half the size of the mega-ship.  We had a great time and it was our 50th anniversary.

Cruising in the Caribbean generally means stopping at a different island every day.  In the past some were british, others french, dutch or spanish.  I find long distance 
ocean passages boring, I did that in the Navy.


----------



## Tagalong (Feb 2, 2018)

I have been on 8 cruises. Loved them all. We have been through the entire carribean and New England cruise which included Halifax .  We try to do at least 10 days because then you have the more  mature group. &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Falcon (Feb 2, 2018)

One    cruise  we  were on was interesting.

A s we passed  a tiny  island  in mid  Pacific,  we were all  on deck  watching  a little man  on the beach.

He had on just a pair  of raggedy  shorts  and was running  up and down, waving his arms  and screaming at us.

I asked the captain who he was.

The captain said,  " I don't  know  but every  month when we  pass by here,

  he goes nuts  like that !"


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 3, 2018)

No way. No how........


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 3, 2018)

I have never been on a cruise, and it is something that i would absolutely LOVE to be able to do ! !  My daughter went on one of the Alaskan cruises, and she totally had a great time. They stopped several places, and she went zip-lining one place and river-rafting another place. 
I would like to go on one of the Caribbean cruises, and they have some of those that are short and not as expensive to take , especially if you can get one of the extra tickets, and do not have to book a certain date for the cruise.


----------



## tortiecat (Feb 3, 2018)

My late husband and I have done several cruises:  Alaska, Mediterranean, Caribbean,
and river boat cruises in Europe.  It was a great way to meet people, see other
countries, always come back to your cabin, to say nothing of the food and entertainment.
It was a great way to travel!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 3, 2018)

No, and no plans to. If forced, it would be Alaska. Gambling kind of bores me; one or two "shows" would be plenty. I'm afraid of these on board viruses. 

An hotel with a pool in some interesting place would be nicer I think.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 3, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> No, and no plans to. If forced, it would be Alaska. Gambling kind of bores me; one or two "shows" would be plenty. I'm afraid of these on board viruses.
> 
> An hotel with a pool in some interesting place would be nicer I think.



Ditto.   I have never had any interest in a cruise.   I am prone to motion-sickness and the thought of being on a big boat makes me cringe.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 3, 2018)

I used to cruise on this. This is my son, I couldn't find one with me on it because I was always the one taking pictures , but I have no desire to get on a boat and go out into the deep blue yonder. Went on a few deep sea fishing trips got caught out in a waterspout with my whole family on board. The life boat was ripped from the boat, we were all looking around to see who was gonna make it and who was not..NEVER AGAIN.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 3, 2018)

That looks good to me.


----------



## Manatee (Feb 3, 2018)

I got sea-sick on small ships when I was in the Navy, but never on a cruise ship.  Cruise ships hardly roll at all compared to a sub chaser.

I have noticed that they no longer have skeet shooting on the cruise ships.  I enjoyed it back then.


----------



## Deucemoi (Feb 5, 2018)

Does this include the Navy?
Cruised to Sasebo Japan and saw the cherry trees in full bloom.
Cruised to Pearl Harbor Hawaii and rendered respect to the Arizona.
Hong Kong was very nice including the tram ride up Victoria Peak.
Cruised to Subic Bay the PI and spent afternoons on Grande Island.


Never worried about what or when to eat.
Never got seasick even in a super typhoon.
Never worried about where to sleep.


----------



## Aniri (Feb 15, 2018)

I've been on 3 cruise ships and enjoyed each one of them. We have always been on cruises that stop every day in a different location or a different country, for example the Nordic Sea or the Mediterranean. And always in groups of 10-20 friends. It is always fun to travel with good friends because it makes the cruise so much better. We always say it is not the place, it is who you are with!


----------



## HappyLuk (Mar 24, 2018)

I've been few cruises, but like Alaska the most, the scenery is unbeatable ! I really like cruise, get pamper , good food for whole week. But lately I do more air/ground travel, since we still can walk/climb in long trip. I save the cruise trip when we have more people in the party, more fun than just 2 of us !


----------



## JFBev (Mar 24, 2018)

Went on one in the Caribbean in 2007; I was in a wedding party, so we were treated very well during boarding! Disembarking was not fun though; if I ever go again, will make sure that I take my own bags when leaving! We stood in line for  2 hours before we could go to find our luggage which was stacked in large piles alphabetically. What a mess! We almost missed our plane. Day trips are all I do now.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 25, 2018)

I have never been. Unless I try it I have no idea what to experience.


----------



## twinkles (Mar 25, 2018)

i have never been on a cruise --i have no desire to or do i want to fly


----------



## needshave (Apr 9, 2018)

Yes, We have been on Six. We have been taking a Christmas cruise every year for the last six years. A very enjoyable trip, where we have met many great people both on and off the ship. A few years ago, we arrived at the port a few days before departure and in the evening's activities, the night before departure, we met a couple that lives 1.5 miles from our residence. They were on the same ship as ours and we enjoyed their company. We have kept a lasting relationship over the years.


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 6, 2018)

We are taking a Caribbean cruise this summer with the two grandkids and our daughter. Looking forward to it. I hope hubs loves it, because I want to take a few more.


----------

